# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  Greater Siren

## pattycakes1589

Hello, I was looking into getting a greater siren, but I wasn't sure if my 20 gallon long would be big enough for it, I have a few pictures of it with my turtles in it as well. Here's the link Flickr: pattycakes1589's Photostream

----------


## John Clare

Firstly, it's too small for a Greater Siren.  They get quite big - you should look at something at least 30 gallons in size.  And definitely do not keep the Siren with anything else.

----------

